# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Cách thay đổi thông tin tài khoản Instagram

## jenifer

Để tăng cường khả năng bảo mật cho tài khoản, thông thường chúng ta sẽ thêm số điện thoại cho tài khoản Facebook, hoặc thêm số điện thoại khôi phục tài khoản Gmail nếu bị mất tài khoản. Với Instagram cũng tương tự như vậy. Nếu bạn là người thích tự sướng và lưu trữ hàng trăm, hàng nghìn bức ảnh mà không muốn chúng bị đánh cắp, vậy thì hãy bảo vệ tài khoản Instagram bằng cách thêm số điện thoại trong tài khoản cá nhân.

Cách để thêm hoặc thay đổi số điện thoại trên Instagram khá đơn giản và chúng ta có thể thực hiện trên máy tính dễ dàng. Theo dõi cách thực hiện trong bài hướng dẫn của Quản trị mạng nhé.

*Bước 1:*


Trước hết, bãn hãy truy cập vào tài khoản Instagram trên máy tính theo đường link bên dưới.

Tại *giao diện chính của Instagram*, bạn nhấn chọn *biểu tượng hình người*, trên cùng bên phải.



*Bước 2:*


Bạn sẽ được đưa đến *giao diện chính tài khoản cá nhân*. Tại đây, chúng ta nhấn chọn mục *Edit Profile* (Chính sửa trang cá nhân) để tiến hành chỉnh sửa thông tin cá nhân.



*Bước 3:*


Chúng ta sẽ đến với giao diện thay đổi thông tin tài khoản Facebook. Bạn có thể cập nhật thêm thông tin cá nhân, chỉnh sửa thông tin từ tên hoặc tên đăng nhập. Để thêm số điện thoại hoặc chỉnh sửa, chúng ta nhấn chọn mục Phone Number (Điện thoại).

Ngoài ra, có thể thay đổi tài khoản email đăng nhập. Sau khi chỉnh sửa xong, bạn nhấn chọn *Submit* (Gửi) để lưu lại thông tin chỉnh sửa).

*[replacer_img]*

Thông tin cá nhân chỉnh sửa đã được lưu lại.



Chỉ với một vài thao tác đơn giản, bạn có thể thêm mới hoặc thay đổi bất cứ thông tin cá nhân nào trên tài khoản Instagram của mình. Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng nên lưu ý đến việc bảo mật tài khoản cá nhân bằng cách đổi mật khẩu khó đoán để tránh tính trạng hack tài khoản Instagram.

*Tham khảo thêm các bài sau đây:*


*Chúc các bạn thực hiện thành công!*

----------

